
Dropbox is giving up on Mailbox and Carousel - riqbal
http://www.cultofandroid.com/77588/dropbox-is-giving-up-on-mailbox-and-carousel/
======
pavornyoh
On the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754)

